
YC W2016 Candidates Thread - jihip
I think it&#x27;d be great to get quick posts from W2016 applicants so we can give each other some feedback. Something with a simple format that includes product, founders, and traction (funding&#x2F;customers). I&#x27;ll start first with ours in comments -- for fairness.
======
jihip
Slidebox ([http://slidebox.co](http://slidebox.co)) -- effective photo manager
for your phone / 2 developer founders / 15k+ users from MVP

